# Cheapest, most efficient way to obtain saltwater?



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

So I realize that I'm nearing the point where I need to decide about how to get more saltwater to add for my tank for future water changes.
I've debated several options:

-Buying an RO/DI Filter (and a container of Instant Ocean salt)

-Buying distilled water (I read I need to be careful on this one, because some metals may still be found in distilled, as well as even plastics from the container its in), and the Ocean salt.

-Buying 5-10 gallon bags of prepared saltwater from a LFS or Petco (because Petco carries a certain kind).

By doing the third option, I would spend about $207 a year on bags of saltwater (the ones that I see Petco sells)
By buying an RO/DI filter, I would probably be saving, in the long-run. 
Distilled water may get expensive over time, as well.

So, i'm still weighing my options. What are your guys' thoughts? And if you have any links to good websites selling decently priced RO/DI filters /replacement filters, i'd love to check it out.

My tank is only a 14-gallon, as well. So this could help with the cutting of prices since I wouldn't need so much product as often.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

How close are you from a LFS? My two LFS sell RO water for 40 cents a gallon and are right down the street. 

I see PA as your location. Where you located? 

Anyway, my tank is 5 gallon so I only need a few gallons on hand at a time. I just buy RO water from the LFS and the box of instant ocean that does 10 gallons. They sell the box for $3.50. Buying pre-made water from Petco would be the most expensive route easily. It's like ~6 bucks a gallon? The 2.5 gallon jug is $12-13?


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm from Bucks County, PA. LFS's for me are near Levittown, or Hatfield. 30 minutes for Levittown, about 20 for Hatfield. I prefer going to the Hatfield one, but i'm not sure how much they sell their RO water for. I'll have to look into that!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd just go with buying the box of Sea Water then. Your tank is small, and your changes will not be great either. RO/DI in the very long run would help, but for now, the box is the way to go. Your not going to be spending a ton on water.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nanoclown said:


> I'm from Bucks County, PA. LFS's for me are near Levittown, or Hatfield. 30 minutes for Levittown, about 20 for Hatfield. I prefer going to the Hatfield one, but i'm not sure how much they sell their RO water for. I'll have to look into that!


No ****, me too. Bristol Township. What store do you go to in Levittown? Hidden Reef?


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

And I agree with Reef, If Petco is considerably closer than the LFS, what you spend on water you'd save on gas, easily. Half hour each way is a decent trip. 

On another note, Walmart Sells RO water for 88 cents a gallon.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

dvanbramer88 said:


> No ****, me too. Bristol Township. What store do you go to in Levittown? Hidden Reef?


Haha, awesome! Yeah that's the one. I've only been there once, to try to buy my tank but they were sold out. I really like going to The Pet Shack in Hatfield right off of 309. Great store, great people, under new management. I'll likely buy my fish there once my tank's ready. Is Hidden reef the one you were talking about as one of your LFS's that sell their RO water for 40 cents a gal.?


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hidden Reef is 50 cents a gallon, but a few miles down the road is another store called the fish factory, they sell it for 40 cents. I got a few gallon jugs at walmart for the jugs and i get them filled at the Fish Factory. The family that runs the Fish Factory is really nice and they really know their stuff. The Hidden Reef is privately owned but a lot bigger. If you go there, talk to Jason, he knows his stuff and is a manager. Also, you cannot beat the Hidden Reef's prices on a lot of hard goods.

If you google the fish factory you'll find it. It's on 413 right between New Falls road ( the road hidden reef is on) and 95. If you go out of the Hidden Reef and make a right, make a left at that first light right there (413) and the fish factory is like 2 miles down and on your right.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Alright, thanks a lot. Yeah I have heard of the Fish Factory. I'll definitely look into that. It wouldn't hurt to take a half hour ride there to get 5+ gallons that'll last me a good deal of time, especially if it's the cheapest route to go.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea I hear ya. They're about 10 minutes from me, so whenever I go to one, I stop at both. It would be worth the ride if you weren't in a hurry and made a trip out of it, took an hour to thoroughly tour both stores. I've spent almost 2 hours at the hidden reef before looking at every tank, and checking out all the reptiles.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

I would suggest to not use distilled (I have read by many people that it is too clean, even a biologist if I remember correctly (some are nuts so maybe I am wrong)) but rather go to a water depot, get their water readings and use that water if agreeable. In the end, it will be cheaper than distilled. 

As for RO/DI, its better for you, so why don't you use it for yourself? It will save you money on your hobby too, but more over, it will lead to a healthier you (if you are taking your supplements). So, yes it is worth it in my opinion.

Get the largest box of salt you can buy, reef salt if you are going to go with coral, otherwise just the regular instant ocean. For a bit more you can get real quality at a saltwater specialty store that could perhaps give you better quality water conditions (better than the jugs of salt water), but that is just more for reefs.

Personally as for buying one, I'd look around online if you know you can set it up yourself. Otherwise water depot.. they are like $50 more and may come with a deal to set it up for you.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd personally get an RO/DI unit. I started off with a 14g nano tank and knew from the get go that I'd eventually set up more tanks. Since I knew my water requirements would eventually go up, I found a lightly used RO/DI system online and started drinking the water myself too. I love having it. Another plus is that if you always have water on hand and you need to do a large water change for whatever reason, there's no hassle in going out and buying water, you just have it when you need it.


----------

